# 20% OFF Plus FREE Shipping Coupon



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Halloween Asylum has a coupon code for 20% Off all Halloween Merchandise and FREE economy shipping - 20OFF. The only products not eligible are life-size fiberglass statues and other holiday costumes. Some UPS oversize fees still apply.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Tried using coupon to purchase an in stock mask with above code and it says it's not valid.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Tried using coupon to purchase an in stock mask with above code and it says it's not valid.


Hi, the code doesn't work on items already on sale and at 7:00 PM tonight we switched over to putting all merchandise on sale at 25% off and offering $3 flat rate shipping. If this deal isn't as good as what you would have gotten with the 20% off coupon, let me know and I'll fix it for you.

Nancy


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's okay. Thanks though and nice of you to respond. I placed an order for the mask I wanted last night, not that much of a difference in the final total and was happy to find the clown mask still in stock, had wanted to get it last year but never got around to it. Also was delighted to find one adapter left for my Jumping Spider for next year. Hadn't realized you were carrying them. 

I guess I was a bit surprised that the promotion ended before midnight but all worked out okay and I'm a happy camper.


----------

